# Matched with baby pink :)



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

So so happy finally been matched with a baby girl after so many disastrous "matches" her profile was great we knew she was the one even before we had finished the PAR form and seen a photo so now we have dates set and she should be coming home end Of may time so excited  
Just wanted to update you all and know that you will get there x


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow what a great update di pleased for you xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Fabulous news


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh wow this is amazing news!!!! Congrats xxx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Congratulations x xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations! What fantastic news   xxx


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Thanks all I know sooo exciting can't wait to meet her and just start being a family xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

What fantastic news tigerbabe and Pumperkin.  Congratulations.

Wyxie xx


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Aww congratulations! X


----------



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm soooo happy for you!!! I can't wait to hear more. When is matching panel? When are you starting introductions? So exciting!!


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Matching panel is 1st week of May and then intros start 19th for one week then she comes home


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Eeek Pumperkin that is spooky  eek so excited !!!


----------

